# Trephination of medial meniscus



## Mary Baierl (Aug 27, 2009)

Arthroscopically my surgeon is doing a medial meniscectomy and also a trephination of the meniscus. This is reducing the pressure and producing "bleeding in the region". Is this considered same as pick arthroplasty, 29879?


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2009)

no unfortunately this is unlisted 29999


----------



## Mary Baierl (Aug 27, 2009)

Mary, what would you compare your unlisted code to for this trephination?


----------



## hastarr (Aug 31, 2009)

*Unlisted*

We compare our unlisted code for trephination to CPT 29879.


----------

